

Lessons learned from my time at Pulse - gregbayer
http://gbayer.com/observations/lessons-learned-in-engineering-management/

======
joshdance
I really like the "I like, I wish, I wonder" style of communication. Gives
everyone a framework and helps the quieter employees have a voice.

